# Players from Europe for Suns



## Autodelta (Jan 23, 2006)

A suggest for Phoenix.....
DARJUS LAVRINOVIC
For me could be a good center in the play System of D'Antoni...
Godd athlete, quick and strong...
With a good 3 point shoot in Fiba Distance, excellent in pick and roll..
The best blocker in Euroleague... 27 year...
http://www.euroleague.net/teams/teamCard.jsp?&id=ZAL


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I've noticed his stats so far this year...very impressive. He seems like he can do it all. I wouldn't be surprised to see him get some NBA attention this summer, same with Vujcic.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Darjus is playing very great this season. However I doubt he has NBA chances and not because of his playing, but some other things. First of all he doesnt know a word in English and knowing him closer its really hard for me to imagine him learning it. Another thing he with his twin brother Ksystof spent 3 years in jail for "raping" a girl, so I doubt he could get USA visa with that fact. Ksystof 2 years ago tried to come to Raptors and was denied by Canada's authorities because of that fact. Anyway Im not sad if they both stay in Europe. Its good to have good players here too.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Darjus is playing very great this season. However I doubt he has NBA chances and not because of his playing, but some other things. First of all he doesnt know a word in English and knowing him closer its really hard for me to imagine him learning it. Another thing he with his twin brother Ksystof spent 3 years in jail for "raping" a girl, so I doubt he could get USA visa with that fact. Ksystof 2 years ago tried to come to Raptors and was denied by Canada's authorities because of that fact. Anyway Im not sad if they both stay in Europe. Its good to have good players here too.


Great info, Zal. I had no idea of his criminal past.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Great info, Zal. I had no idea of his criminal past.


I wouldnt call it criminal. Well, technically probably yea, but the situation wasnt really criminal. Young guys from village get first money and somewhat fame, buy car, get some girl. After sex girl asks for money, but they just laugh at her and then boom she goes to police. Later that girl even married Darjus trying to save him (probably brothers paid her), but it was too late and judge sentenced them. Girl went to court for lying to court and changing testimony later too. So brothers (and their cousin too) were sentenced, but I think it helped them. Before jail they werent big prospects, but practising in jail vs each other every day they learned basketball better than it would happen in normal situation. Just dont follow such path yourself 

Both brothers are really naive, low IQ, but on same time sincere and simple guys. On the playground however they look much better than in real life. Anyway most could envy their life: Darjus is happily married with another girl and their first son was born on January 1st, while Ksystof is dating georgous MisRussia


----------

